# Gewicht cube ltd cc 2006?



## schnellspanner (27. Februar 2006)

hallo allerseits!

kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch helfen.

stehe vor der wahl eines neuen hardtails (canyon vs. cube).
hab jetzt von nem ltd cc messemodell von 2006 gehört.
hat eventuell jemand ein bild und kann mir jemand sagen was das ding wiegt?

danke euch! grüsse!


----------



## r19andre (28. Februar 2006)

Hi,
ist schwarz matt,
werde es morgen mal wiegen wenn ich dran denke

Grüße
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (1. März 2006)

Hi,
gerade eben gewogen. Neu ohne Dreck mit normalen Alu Pedalen 12,64kg in 20"

Hoffe geholfen zu haben
Grüße
Andre


----------



## schnellspanner (1. März 2006)

@r19andre!

ich denke dir für deine hilfe.

hab das rad mittlerweile heute bei nem händler ihn meiner heimatstadt stuttgart gesehen.
werd es die tage mal probefahren.

danke nochmals!


----------



## monte123 (2. März 2006)

hallo, 

ich hab das LTD CC Messemodell 2006 gestern genau unter die Lupe genommen, und es auch mit standard Alupedale gewogen, in 18" : 12,55 kg!

Habe mich aber fÃ¼r eine Louise FR  210 / 165 als Bremse entschieden, fÃ¼r 100â¬ Aufpreis. Ergibt dann am Ende glatte 1200â¬  mit allem drum und dran. Ich finde es richtig schick, nicht so "poppig", schÃ¶n schlicht und zurÃ¼ckhaltend  Preis passt auch meiner Meinung nach. Was kostet es denn bei dir in Stuttgart Schnellspanner ?

mfg monte


----------



## schnellspanner (2. März 2006)

hi.

wenn ich mich recht erinnere 1199 .
ich denke preis/leistungsmässig voll okay. 
das mattschwarz sieht schon klasse aus!

grüsse!


----------



## 007ike (2. März 2006)

UVP sind glaube ich 1099,-


----------



## r19andre (2. März 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> UVP sind glaube ich 1099,-




Nein, das Neue  1199,-
Ist etwas teurer wie das 2005er , aber besser

Grüße
Andre


----------



## monte123 (2. März 2006)

komm grad nochmal vom Laden, UVP ist 1199â¬, nur eben bei mir im Laden um die Ecke halt schon auf 1099â¬ runtergesetzt. 
Morgen oder Samstag bekomm ich es


----------



## Pwnage_Puter (2. März 2006)

Bei ebay gibt's das Rad momentan für 999 Euro in allen Rahmengrößen.


----------



## monte123 (2. März 2006)

+ Versandkosten mindestens 20â¬ schÃ¤tz ich mal, wenn nicht noch mehr 

Wer hat denn dieses Bike hier schon und kann vllt ein paar Erfahrungen posten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pwnage_Puter (2. März 2006)

Es sind sogar 29 Euro Versandkosten. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.

Ich habe das Rad heute zufällig bei meinem Händler gesehen. Der Rahmen ist gut verarbeitet und die Komponenten sind natürlich ok für den Preis.


----------



## Skistar (3. März 2006)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der richtig gravierende Unterschied zum 2005 LTD CC die Reba, oder (mal von dem Tausch der Reifen und der Wechsel von Ritchey zu FSA abgesehen)? Da ist ein ohnehin schon richtig gutes Rad mit der Gabel nochmal verbessert worden! Respekt!

Ich würde das 2006 LTD CC dem nahezu preisgleichem 2006 LTD Team auf jeden Fall vorziehen. Die Ausstattung ist in meinen Augen um Welten besser.

Für 999,- mit Sicherheit ein super Angebot!


----------



## monte123 (4. März 2006)

habs gerade abgeholt, nur das Wetter spielt leider nicht so mit 

Es schneit und mind 40-50cm Schnee im Wald ...  

Mit der schwarezn Louise FR Bremse schauts nochmal geiler aus find ich, alles geschmackssache natürlich  ich poste mal ein Bild später.


mfg monte


edit : hier ein erstes Foto


----------



## Booþa (9. März 2006)

Lieber Skistar, 

  Du würdest das "cc" dem "Team" vorziehen... ich finde das Teil sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus (nicht zuletzt wegen der "güldenen" Federung).

Das Mtb möchte ich mir zulegen - ich habe schon 2 Tage recherchiert. Auch beim Händler Quadrad in Heidelberg bin ich gewesen.

Dieser hatte leider nur das Team - Model da, welches mich am magischsten angezogen hat. Ich habe eine Kniespiegelung hinter mir und möchte wieder Sport machen: am geeignetsten ist Schwimmen und Radfahren.

Meine Anliegen sind: so leicht wie möglich, stabil für Strecken 50km und mehr, stylishes Aussehen (deswegen auch Scheibenbremsen erwünscht) und Offroad-Tauglichkeit. 

Alternativ hat mir der Händler ein Stevens vorgeschlagen (leichter als die Cubes, glaube ich). Mein bestes Mtb war bisher ein Abogeschenk der Zeitschrift GQ vor ca. 5 Jahren. Es hatte eine Suntour - Federung, war sehr leicht, wunderbar in Kurvenlage und wurde leider geklaut. 

Meine Frage: Wüsstest Du noch andere Fahrräder? Ich glaube ich werde das cc bei Ebay für 1050 Euro plus 37,50 Euro Versand bestellen.

PS: Ich bin auch schon einmal das GT - Bike meines Kumpels (1 Kopf kleiner als ich) gefahren. Ich habe es gehasst, wie es "unflüssig" in die Neige bei Kurven ging. Ich will wieder ein Fahrrad, mit dem man beschleunigen kann und das wendig ist: ich möchte mich also bequem in Kurven legen können. Ich hoffe die gutaussehenden Cube - Bikes sind eine gute Wahl. 

Vielen dank im voraus, Booþa der Neuling.

Ach ja, ich hoffe, es schimmerte durch, dass ich kein Profi bin und ergo auf Asphaltstrassen fahren werde. Nochmals vielen dank und weiter so !!!  

Ach und fast hätte ichs vergessen: die Lenkstangen, welche nicht gekrümmt sind, sehen meiner Meinung nach viel besser aus. Kann ich denn das "cc" mit so einer Lenkstange kombinieren? byby


----------



## Skistar (14. März 2006)

BooÃ¾a schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Skistar,
> 
> Du wÃ¼rdest das "cc" dem "Team" vorziehen... ich finde das Teil sieht auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus (nicht zuletzt wegen der "gÃ¼ldenen" Federung).
> 
> ...




Hi BooÃ¾a,

mal kurz vorneweg: Ich bin bestimmt nicht der Allwissende, habe mich selber aus diesem Forum schlau gemacht, bevor ich mein Bike gekauft habe.

Aber trotzdem meine Antworten zu Deinen Fragen:

Noch was vorneweg: Du willst auf AsphaltstraÃen fahren? Wieso dann ein MTB??? Dann wÃ¤rst Du mit Racer, Crossrad o. Ã¤. sicher besser bedient. Folgenden Antworten fÃ¼r den Fall, dass Du doch noch den SpaÃ am Matsch findest...

Ein Bike nach "Style" kaufen ist so eine Sache... Sicher spielt das Auge mit, aber eine Scheibenbremse z. Bsp. wÃ¼rde ich mir wegen der Funktion kaufen, und nicht wegen des Aussehens. 

Stabil fÃ¼r 50 km Strecken (GelÃ¤nde) sollten eigentlich alle MTB's sein - wir reden hier ja nicht von der 150â¬-Klasse. So leicht wie mÃ¶glich ist ganz eng verbunden mit der Preisobergrenze. Leichter geht fast immer - allerdings steigt der Preis dann auch. Ich finde die Cubes einfach gelungen was Preis/Leistung angeht. 

Ob Du nun das Team oder CC 2006 nimmst ist Deine Entscheidung. Gerade wenn Du handwerklich nicht so gut bewandert bist, ist ein Kauf beim HÃ¤ndler meiner Meinung nach nicht die schlechteste Alternative. Wenn Du online kaufst, also z. Bsp. das CC 2006, und dann danach bei Deinem HÃ¤ndler aufkreuzt, wird der sicher nicht ganz so begeistert sein...

Welche Bikes neben Cube fÃ¼r Dich noch in Frage kommen, findest Du nur Ã¼bers ausprobieren heraus. Wenn das FahrgefÃ¼hl des GT Dir nicht gefÃ¤llt (hatte es denn die korrekte RahmengrÃ¶Ãe, wenn Dein Freund einen Kopf kleiner ist???), dann halt nicht. Stevens baut keine schlechten RÃ¤der, muÃt halt mal die Ausstattung vergleichen. Nach Studium dieses Forums, was Du ja getan hast, sollte Dir das ja nicht so schwer fallen. Und wenn Dir das Fahrverhalten und die Geometrie passen, dann ist das schon mehr als die halbe Miete und meines Erachtens auch wesentlich mehr wert als die allertollste Ausstattung!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen!

GrÃ¼Ãe, Stephan

P.S. In der Kaufberatung schwirren etliche Threads rum, die Bikes in Deiner Preisklasse diskutieren. Wenn Du dort etwas liest, findest Du bestimmt noch Hinweise auf Bikes, die auch fÃ¼r Dich etwas sein kÃ¶nnten.


----------



## Booþa (14. März 2006)

Danke Stephan !!!

Ich habe mir schon ein ltd cc in rahmengrösse 46 reservieren lassen bei einem händler, indem ich mich auf anhieb wohl gefühlt habe.

Jetzt wollte ich gerade auf deinen rat hin die kaufberatungen durchlesen.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass das was werden könnte. Vielleicht sollte ich auch fragen, ob andere bremsen eventuell auch für mich in frage kämen.

Klar will ich geländefahrten machen, aber ich will auch wieder körperfett abbauen. 

Es war ein schönes gefühl: ich habe auf dem team gesessen; als ich es hebte, wars ein geiles feeling, wie leicht das war. Auch das reaction sieht fett aus ( ein bisschen übertrieben vielleicht). 

ich bin 183 cm gross und habe mit 90 kg seit einem jahr 10 kilo mehr drauf. ich bin 26. ich habe vor auch mal so weite strecken auszuprobieren, ansonsten könnte ich noch immer in den zug einsteigen. ich pendle jede woche 70km nach heidelberg zur uni. ich will geile locations ausfindig machen (wald, berg)aber auch mal gas geben und (gemütlich) langstrecken fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiggru (31. März 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin das Bike auch schon gefahren und werde mein eigenes endlich morgen abholen.

aber zu den ebay preisen oben ich hab das 2006er nicht unter 1099.- gefunden und dann noch Versandt.

Ich kauf meins auch lieber im Shop da spielt auch das ganze drumrum ne Rolle und wirklich teurer ist das auch nicht.

@ Schnellspanner ich kaufs übrigens auch in Stuggitown ;-)


----------



## Pwnage_Puter (31. März 2006)

@tiggru

Ja, der Preis dieses Rads ist bei ebay einen Tag nachdem ich den Link hier gepostet hatte beim günstigsten Händler um 100 Euro gestiegen.

Zufall? Eher nicht.

Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad!


----------



## timex (23. April 2006)

Hi!
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich dieses Bike in Kiel finden kann? Also welcher händler es führt?
Und dann hätte ich noch gerne gewusst ob es für meine Zwecke ausreicht.
Ich fahre meist Wald und Schotter wege doch Sprünge bis zu nem Halbem meter sollten auch mal drin sein. Ich wiege knapp 73 kg und bin 175cm groß.


----------



## tiggru (23. April 2006)

wo es das bike in kiel gibt kann ich dir leider net sagen aber ich habs jetzt seit 3 wochen und finds echt genial.
und ich bin definitiv etwas schwerer wie du. 
springen und treppen macht es super mit. wenn man sich mal an den poplock gewöhnt hat  und ihn nicht vergisst rauszumachen.

also viel spass damit

tiggru


----------



## honky tonky (29. Januar 2007)

an schnellspanner und tiggru,
bei welchem händler in stuttgart kauft ihr denn??
stehe auch vor der entscheidung, welches der cubes ich nehmen soll.
bei welchen händlern habt ihr denn noch so geschaut?
gruß + danke


----------



## tiggru (29. Januar 2007)

ich hab meins von megabike

MEGA bike
Voltastrasse 10
70376 Stuttgart

Telefon 0711 - 5490944
Telefax 0711 - 560267

eMail [email protected]

bin voll happy mit dem bike und geh auch immer gern die jungs besuchen. also ich kann nur gutes von beiden erzählen (bike & shop) hab auch schon mehr räder da gekauft und freunde von mir auch. immer tiptop.
hatten immer zeit und ein offenes ohr für fragen und problemchen. 
sind eben auch alles biker

bis denne mal auf der piste

tiggru


----------

